# What FIlter Media in Fluval FX5 for New 125g?



## WaWaZat

Hoping to get a step-by-step media formula and maintenance schedule for my newly filled 125g. I will be stocking with Oscars and other big guys and am running a Fluval FX5 by itself... for now. I have a couple old Magnum 330s that I can supplement with if necessary as the babies grow up.

So I'm really confused about what type of media to use in the Fuv and how to maintain it. Along with the canister came the following Fluval media;
Carbon
Pre-Filter
Ammonia Remover
Water Polishing Pads

Should I utilize any of this now or in the future? I am also running silica sand as a substrate so should I use something on the intake tube or position the intake a certain height above the sand?


----------



## smitty

In my FX5 I use the recommended sponges for the outer edges since they are cut to the design of the basket. But i sue the Eheim media for the inner baskets.


----------



## DrgRcr

In mine I use ehfimech in the top, ehfisubstrat in the middle with a custom cut sponge to fit the basket, and ehfisubstrat in the bottom. Along with the provided outer circumference sponges.


----------



## rgr4475

Skip the carbon and ammonia remover. Don't need them at all. The only time you would need carbon is to remove medications that you may have used in your tank. And your benificial bacteria removes the ammonia, it doesn't need any help. Only time you would use ammonia remover is if you had an big ammonia spike for some reason in a cycled tank and risked loosing your fish. I obviously run the sponges on the outer ring. Inside I run Ceramic noodles as my bio media on the two bottom trays. On the top tray I use Filter floss (Pillow stuffing). And thats it! I found the polishing pads clog up way too quickly and aren't worth it for the price. My intake is about 4-6 inches above my substrate with no problems. So keep it simple. Great filter.


----------



## WaWaZat

rgr4475 said:


> Skip the carbon and ammonia remover. Don't need them at all. The only time you would need carbon is to remove medications that you may have used in your tank. And your benificial bacteria removes the ammonia, it doesn't need any help. Only time you would use ammonia remover is if you had an big ammonia spike for some reason in a cycled tank and risked loosing your fish. I obviously run the sponges on the outer ring. Inside I run Ceramic noodles as my bio media on the two bottom trays. On the top tray I use Filter floss (Pillow stuffing). And thats it! I found the polishing pads clog up way too quickly and aren't worth it for the price. My intake is about 4-6 inches above my substrate with no problems. So keep it simple. Great filter.


Appreciate the guidance! So are the outer sponges doing all the mechanical filtration... or is that what the Filter Floss is doing as well? Would I need more than this for messy Oscars, plecos and other large stock? If so, what would I use? What about the Fluval Pre-Filter media I have? Can this serve a dual purpose as mechanical & bio? http://www.entirelypets.com/fluvalp...-9C63-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA

Is the Fluval BioMax the stuff to use for bio or is there a better/more cost effective option?; http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15433

So is pillow stuffing doing the job as well as filter floss? Is it a less expensive option? Is there a certain type to look for and where's a good place to source it?

Should I run anything on my intake tube?... I am using silica sand as a substrate.

And finally, how do I determine and what do I need to do for maintenance on each of the media types?


----------



## wlyons9856

I use BioMax cermaic rings on my bottom two baskets, my top basket consists of Purigen.


----------



## rgr4475

WaWaZat said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip the carbon and ammonia remover. Don't need them at all. The only time you would need carbon is to remove medications that you may have used in your tank. And your benificial bacteria removes the ammonia, it doesn't need any help. Only time you would use ammonia remover is if you had an big ammonia spike for some reason in a cycled tank and risked loosing your fish. I obviously run the sponges on the outer ring. Inside I run Ceramic noodles as my bio media on the two bottom trays. On the top tray I use Filter floss (Pillow stuffing). And thats it! I found the polishing pads clog up way too quickly and aren't worth it for the price. My intake is about 4-6 inches above my substrate with no problems. So keep it simple. Great filter.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the guidance! So are the outer sponges doing all the mechanical filtration... or is that what the Filter Floss is doing as well? Would I need more than this for messy Oscars, plecos and other large stock? If so, what would I use? What about the Fluval Pre-Filter media I have? Can this serve a dual purpose as mechanical & bio? http://www.entirelypets.com/fluvalp...-9C63-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> Is the Fluval BioMax the stuff to use for bio or is there a better/more cost effective option?; http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15433
> 
> So is pillow stuffing doing the job as well as filter floss? Is it a less expensive option? Is there a certain type to look for and where's a good place to source it?
> 
> Should I run anything on my intake tube?... I am using silica sand as a substrate.
> 
> And finally, how do I determine and what do I need to do for maintenance on each of the media types?
Click to expand...

I've never used the pre filter media so I really can't comment on it. The outer sponges are doing most of the mechanical filtration. The filter floss is for water polishing to pick up very fine particles that the sponges miss. The pillow stuffing does just as well as the filter floss, it's just not cut. I buy big bags at Walmart for about $3.00. I don't think you will need anything more for now but when they get older you may want to add more filtration. I am a believer of over filtration. For me it makes my cleanings easier because the waste is pretty evenly distributed.

I've only used the biomax however some have used the plastic pot scrubbies that are more cost effective, but I can't speak from experience with these. Especially in canister filters. They are very popular in sump systems.

As far as your intake tube, as long as you keep it 5 or 6 inches off the bottom you should be fine. I have pool filter sand and haven't had a problem.

For maintainance you will want to replace the pillow stuffing once a month. If this is a new set up, you won't really need to clean the filter for around 3 months. Once you begin maintainance, you will want to clean the filter with TANK WATER ONLY. Do not rinse any part of the filter with tap water. This will kill your beneficial bacteria. I usually fill a bucket with tank water and rinse and wring the sponges. You don't really need to "clean" your bio media. After time if it starts to get real gunked up then you can rinse it again with tank water. Once everything is clean, don't forget to refill the filter with tank water only before sealing it up.


----------



## WaWaZat

I went to the LFS today and looked at the filter floss. It came in 100 micron & 300 micron. Why would one pick one over the other? How fine is pillow batting? I've also noticed that the floss comes in blanket like thickness. So would I fill the entire basket with several layers of floss/batting? RGR, do you have an FX5? Are you cutting the batting to the shape of the filter basket?

What situation is Purigen worth considering for?


----------



## 60gallon

I just got my FX5 up and running last week. I filled all 3 baskets with Fluvals bio-max. It took 5x : 500 gram / 17.63oz. boxes. On top of the bottom basket I added some poly-fil that I bought from that big store thats taking over the world. :lol:

I also made a PVC intake / spraybar for it. I have alot better surface agitation with the spraybar. :thumb:

opcorn:


----------



## rgr4475

WaWaZat said:


> I went to the LFS today and looked at the filter floss. It came in 100 micron & 300 micron. Why would one pick one over the other? How fine is pillow batting? I've also noticed that the floss comes in blanket like thickness. So would I fill the entire basket with several layers of floss/batting? RGR, do you have an FX5? Are you cutting the batting to the shape of the filter basket?
> 
> What situation is Purigen worth considering for?


I do have an FX5. The pillow stuffing at walmart just comes in a big bag. There is nothing to cut. I just grab a handful and put it in the tray. The difference in microns is probably just thickness.


----------



## WaWaZat

60gallon said:


> I just got my FX5 up and running last week. I filled all 3 baskets with Fluvals bio-max. It took 5x : 500 gram / 17.63oz. boxes. On top of the bottom basket I added some poly-fil that I bought from that big store thats taking over the world. :lol:
> 
> I also made a PVC intake / spraybar for it. I have alot better surface agitation with the spraybar. :thumb:
> 
> opcorn:


What's the poly-fil for and why did you place it there? The water runs through the top of the top basket 1st, then down through the middle and bottom baskets, right?

Do you have pix of your intake & spraybar and the positioning by chance??


----------



## WaWaZat

rgr4475 said:


> WaWaZat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the LFS today and looked at the filter floss. It came in 100 micron & 300 micron. Why would one pick one over the other? How fine is pillow batting? I've also noticed that the floss comes in blanket like thickness. So would I fill the entire basket with several layers of floss/batting? RGR, do you have an FX5? Are you cutting the batting to the shape of the filter basket?
> 
> What situation is Purigen worth considering for?
> 
> 
> 
> I do have an FX5. The pillow stuffing at walmart just comes in a big bag. There is nothing to cut. I just grab a handful and put it in the tray. The difference in microns is probably just thickness.
Click to expand...

The difference in the microns was how dense the material was, therefor how fine a particle it would catch. I would imagine the more you can catch before the bio media, the less a prob there would be with the bio media becoming clogged... you don't want to ever have to rinse the bio media, correct?

Assuming the water filters down from top to bottom in the FX5, would it make sense to use polishing pads on the bottom of the 1st tray, under pillow batting or polyfil to catch the finer stuff before it hits the bio media?


----------



## rgr4475

WaWaZat said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaWaZat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the LFS today and looked at the filter floss. It came in 100 micron & 300 micron. Why would one pick one over the other? How fine is pillow batting? I've also noticed that the floss comes in blanket like thickness. So would I fill the entire basket with several layers of floss/batting? RGR, do you have an FX5? Are you cutting the batting to the shape of the filter basket?
> 
> What situation is Purigen worth considering for?
> 
> 
> 
> I do have an FX5. The pillow stuffing at walmart just comes in a big bag. There is nothing to cut. I just grab a handful and put it in the tray. The difference in microns is probably just thickness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference in the microns was how dense the material was, therefor how fine a particle it would catch. I would imagine the more you can catch before the bio media, the less a prob there would be with the bio media becoming clogged... you don't want to ever have to rinse the bio media, correct?
> 
> Assuming the water filters down from top to bottom in the FX5, would it make sense to use polishing pads on the bottom of the 1st tray, under pillow batting or polyfil to catch the finer stuff before it hits the bio media?
Click to expand...

Instead of retyping, I'll cut and paste from another forum I belong.

_*"FLOW IS KINDA HARD TO EXPLAIN BUT ILL TRY,FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE CAN UP THROUGH THE FOAM( THERE IS NO REASON TO USE A PREFILTER MEDIA WITH THE FX5) THEN DOWN THE CENTER OF THE BASKETS THROUGH THE MEDIA THEN BACK IN THE TANK THROUGH TH BOTTOM OF THE FILTER. MINE IS SET UP LIKE THIS, TOP:BLUE FX5 PAD ON TOP OF CARBON,MID. BASKET: POLISHING PAD ON TOP OF BIO MEDIA(I THINK BIOGLASS OR SOMTHING SIMALAR), BOTTOM BASKET; BIOMEDIA. AGAIN DONT WASTE THE SPACE OR YOUR MONEY ON A MECANICAL TYPE MEDIA AS THE FOAM TRAPS THE MAJORITY OF THE PARTICALS. WHEN I DO THE MAINTENANCE ON IT THE BIO MEDIA IS SPOTLESS". *_Inlet -> foams -> Top basket -> Middle basket -> Bottom basket -> Outlet

This guy uses carbon in his but again it's not needed.


----------



## 60gallon

WaWaZat said:


> What's the poly-fil for and why did you place it there? The water runs through the top of the top basket 1st, then down through the middle and bottom baskets, right?


Yes after the water goes though the side sponges, it then flows from top to bottom. I originally had the poly-fil on top of every basket just to catch some of the finer particles but the filter made a weird sucking noise...so I took it out and just kept the poly-fil on top of the bottom basket since that was the final basket the water went though before going into the tank.



WaWaZat said:


> Do you have pix of your intake & spraybar and the positioning by chance??


Heres a thread I made ---> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 29#1571629


----------



## WaWaZat

Does the BioMax need to go in bags in the FX5?


----------



## rgr4475

WaWaZat said:


> Does the BioMax need to go in bags in the FX5?


No, just right in the tray


----------



## 60gallon

No the FX5 has media buckets with a long handle.


----------



## WaWaZat

60gallon said:


> No the FX5 has media buckets with a long handle.


.yeah but the manual says smaller media should be put in their bags to keep it out of the impeller.


----------



## Glaneon

rgr4475 said:


> _*"GAIN DONT WASTE THE SPACE OR YOUR MONEY ON A MECANICAL TYPE MEDIA AS THE FOAM TRAPS THE MAJORITY OF THE PARTICALS. WHEN I DO THE MAINTENANCE ON IT THE BIO MEDIA IS SPOTLESS". *_


I would disagree completely. I have waste on my bio media all the time - I do monthly filter rinsing and it's NASTY. I have 2 thin/fine filter pads at the bottom of the bottom layer.

Granted, I have 40+ mbuna in my 125...


----------



## Glaneon

WaWaZat said:


> 60gallon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the FX5 has media buckets with a long handle.
> 
> 
> 
> .yeah but the manual says smaller media should be put in their bags to keep it out of the impeller.
Click to expand...

There's no way biomax rings (I use them in my 305 & 404) are going through any of the holes in the layers.

However, if you're using Seachem Matrix (what I use in my FX5) - it's much smaller in size and small pieces CAN and will go through - and get shot out like a bullet from your output nozzle. Definitely bag smaller media.


----------



## WaWaZat

Glaneon said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"GAIN DONT WASTE THE SPACE OR YOUR MONEY ON A MECANICAL TYPE MEDIA AS THE FOAM TRAPS THE MAJORITY OF THE PARTICALS. WHEN I DO THE MAINTENANCE ON IT THE BIO MEDIA IS SPOTLESS". *_
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree completely. I have waste on my bio media all the time - I do monthly filter rinsing and it's NASTY. I have 2 thin/fine filter pads at the bottom of the bottom layer.
> 
> Granted, I have 40+ mbuna in my 125...
Click to expand...

Exactly what media do you have in each of the 3 trays of the FX5? Any particular reason you're using the Matrix instead of BioMax?


----------



## 60gallon

WaWaZat said:


> 60gallon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the FX5 has media buckets with a long handle.
> 
> 
> 
> .yeah but the manual says smaller media should be put in their bags to keep it out of the impeller.
Click to expand...

Biomax isnt what I would consider small media. In my opinion you dont need a media bag if youre using only biomax but Im no expert. opcorn:


----------



## rgr4475

Glaneon said:


> rgr4475 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*"GAIN DONT WASTE THE SPACE OR YOUR MONEY ON A MECANICAL TYPE MEDIA AS THE FOAM TRAPS THE MAJORITY OF THE PARTICALS. WHEN I DO THE MAINTENANCE ON IT THE BIO MEDIA IS SPOTLESS". *_
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree completely. I have waste on my bio media all the time - I do monthly filter rinsing and it's NASTY. I have 2 thin/fine filter pads at the bottom of the bottom layer.
> 
> Granted, I have 40+ mbuna in my 125...
Click to expand...

I hear ya. This was written on another forum I belong to. My media isn't spotless either by a long shot


----------



## Glaneon

Top layer: Fluval pre-filter & coarse scrubbie pad
Middle layer: Matrix & 1 small sock of Purigen
Bottom layer: Matrix on top of a thin layer of fine mesh pad

When I was looking at what people load in their canister filters for bio media; everyone *loves* matrix.

Given how effecient this thing is I probably gone with the cheaper biomax... but I figure I'll never replace it anyway.


----------

